# TTS ER20 Toolholders



## cjtoombs (Dec 10, 2019)

This  would be a pretty nice set to get someone started in TTS tooling.  The price is currently reasonable (less than 70% of new cost, depending on how you value the collets).  As for what they will go for, lets just say I've seen them sell for over new price on eBay.  If you want to bid, good luck.  I've already got plenty or I might participate myself.  Of course if I were, I wouldn't let you bunch know, gotta keep the bidding pool down 









						Set of 15 Tormach TTS tool holders, plus tooling and collets  | eBay
					

Bought a bunch of stuff to use on a friend's Tormach and then ended up moving away. Includes everything you see in the photos. I only bought the best, for example the chunky 120deg chamfer mill is from Bassett.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## BGHansen (Dec 11, 2019)

Twelve of the 15 TTS holders are non-Tormach which go for $140 for 10 delivered (see eBay ad below).  Current $455 bid for what's there seems to be a bit steep.  Granted, you are getting a few end mills and some E20 collets too.  I'm thinking you could make a bushing to set on the 3/4" shank to give a groove for the ATC.  Might be worth a shot at 10 for $140 from the ad below.

Bruce  










						Wholesales 10pcs C3/4 Er16 1.38 Straight Collet Chuck Holder CNC Milling Lathe for sale online | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Wholesales 10pcs C3/4 Er16 1.38 Straight Collet Chuck Holder CNC Milling Lathe at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## cjtoombs (Dec 11, 2019)

BGHansen said:


> Twelve of the 15 TTS holders are non-Tormach which go for $140 for 10 delivered (see eBay ad below).  Current $455 bid for what's there seems to be a bit steep.  Granted, you are getting a few end mills and some E20 collets too.  I'm thinking you could make a bushing to set on the 3/4" shank to give a groove for the ATC.  Might be worth a shot at 10 for $140 from the ad below.
> 
> Bruce
> 
> ...



Ah, didn't notice that, good catch.  One of the folks on here bought some of the non Tormach ER20 holders and did a review on them on here, if I remember correctly runnout was a little bit high.  Given that most of them are non Tormach, I would say the current price is likely a bit high.  I managed to get my collection as part of my machine purchase and then a few purchases of lots on eBay before people went crazy and started paying new or near new prices for them.  I bought a few of them new from Tormach as well.  I'm glad I did, considering the current prices.


----------



## BGHansen (Dec 11, 2019)

I was lucky to get 60 TTS holders with my 1100 Series 3 when I bought it.  Just one each ER32 and ER16 collet holder, many ER20 and standard end mill holders.  I just picked up 2 ER32 collet TTS holders for $75 shipped, pretty happy with that.  There's currently a seller out there with a quick-collet tension compression head asking $450 which is the new price from Tormach.  No bids yet.  Same seller had the remote machine arm for something like $345 (plus shipping) which is the Tormach list price too though Tormach has free shipping on orders over $50.  The machine arm did sell.

Bruce


----------



## cjtoombs (Dec 11, 2019)

Wow, people are crazy when it comes to that stuff.  I got a bunch of ER20, Drill chuck and setscrew holders I got with the machine.  I got the tension compression tapping set a few years ago used for a big discount.  I also got some of the TTS modular insert tooling for a good price.  Several other acquisitions from eBay and Tormach as well.  I also converted some insert tooling by pressing on the TTS ring that they sell (I turned the shanks on some of them).  I'm trying to put together a sort of "universal" set that I will put into the tool table of Fusion360 and use for all my designs, with a few at the end of the tool table to be changed out, such as tap drills and taps or form tools.  So far I have over 50 in the tool table.


----------



## BGHansen (Dec 12, 2019)

Well here we go . . .  seller has 2 Tormach TTS ER20 collet holders and 4 collets.  Cheap Chinese collets are $1 each delivered.  Seller is asking $108 including shipping.  Tormach price for new, $45 with free shipping if you spend $50.  Madness . . . 

Bruce










						Other Toolholding Supplies for sale | eBay
					

Get the best deals on Other Toolholding Supplies when you shop the largest online selection at eBay.com. Free shipping on many items | Browse your favorite brands | affordable prices.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## cjtoombs (Dec 12, 2019)

My general rule for buying used items that I could otherwise buy new is 66% of new cost and sometimes up to 75% if it's in like new condition and I really need it.  It's never crossed my mind to pay 115% of new cost for a used item.


----------

